# World Class Lubix Elite



## Antcuber (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everybody.

Recently I have taken up a large modding project that I call the World Class Lubix Elite. Basically, i am taking a guhong DIY and completely modding it and lubing and breaking it in and all kinds other " fun " ( difficult ) stuff. my first prototype is currently in stage 6 out of 8, with all the major modding done. i will have about 2 more prototypes and a final version ( to become my speedcube ) i will probably sell the prototypes. Here is what i did/ will do

1.Out of box 
2.48-point edge mod 
3.V-cube 5 corner mod 
4.General rounding and elite mod 
5. Replace hardware, core, and stickers 
6.Lube with jigaloo
7.Break in jigaloo
8.Clean and lube with lubix from the inside out


1. I got a new yellow guhong diy. In this video i go over what I will do and talk about the quality out of the box, and compare with some other cubes. ( only this vid has those lame solves, lol )





2. I mod the guhong with the 48-point edge mod. i talk about the quality and compare ( again )





3. I mod it with the v-cube 5 mod. talk about the quality and compare.





4. Got a new green guhong. ditch the yellow one and mod it until this point with all the elite mods and my custom mods. I ditched it because i used sandpaper to mod the yellow one but i found a knife works a lot better. Talk a bit about my black guhong that my friend is breaking in for me.





5. I replace stickers with cubesmith bright stickers, change the core to A1 and give a C4U spring/washer. Tight. No video because there was barely any differance.

6. Lubed with jigaloo. talk about how amazing it is.





Now i will break in the jigaloo for 2 more weeks and then post more videos when it is broken in and lubed with lubix. Please post any questions, comments, or reccomendations below or on the videos. Thanks for reading/watching


----------



## masteranders1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow, that is a lot of modding. I never really thought about doing the V5 mod on a guhong. I have 2 questions: What grit sandpaper did you use and did the cube feel any looser after doing the V5 mod?


----------



## Keban (Mar 29, 2011)

just out of curiosity, why did you use a green cube?


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 29, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> Wow, that is a lot of modding. I never really thought about doing the V5 mod on a guhong. I have 2 questions: What grit sandpaper did you use and did the cube feel any looser after doing the V5 mod?


 
something around 200grit

not really


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 29, 2011)

Keban said:


> just out of curiosity, why did you use a green cube?


 
random/ normal ones were out of stock


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Mar 29, 2011)

...That's...that's A LOT of modding bro. Would you say the outcome (if done) was worth it?


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 29, 2011)

"It has only been through 1 solve - exactly, I have counted."
lol

-Real Post Coming Soon--

EDIT: Or not.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 29, 2011)

If you lubed it with Jigaloo, why call it the Lubix Elite?
Sure it has the 48 point mod, but it also has other mods.


----------



## anuradha (Mar 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If you lubed it with Jigaloo, why call it the Lubix Elite?
> Sure it has the 48 point mod, but it also has other mods.


 
Isn't he using Jigaloo to "melt" the cube and break in, and later remove Jigaloo and apply Lubix?


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 29, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> If you lubed it with Jigaloo, why call it the Lubix Elite?
> Sure it has the 48 point mod, but it also has other mods.


 


Antcuber said:


> 8.Clean and lube with *lubix* from the inside out


Did you stop at the "Jigaloo" part?


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 29, 2011)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> ...That's...that's A LOT of modding bro. Would you say the outcome (if done) was worth it?


 
Well seeing how good cameron's jigaloo broken in guhong is and how good the lubix elite is, wouldn't you think that combining them and adding a few more mods would be worth it?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Mar 29, 2011)

To be honest, that looks like the worst guhong i've ever seen....


----------



## Magix (Mar 29, 2011)

Antcuber said:


> Well seeing how good cameron's jigaloo broken in guhong is and how good the lubix elite is, wouldn't you think that combining them and adding a few more mods would be worth it?


 
Well silicone sprays are good for lubricant as well, but if you shower your entire cube with it every day, it's gonna turn horrible eventually.

In other words - too much modding might ruin it since you're breaking too much plastic.

And tbh you really need to be nearing the world record 3x3x3 solve if you think that a mega modded guhong will improve your solves in comparison to a normal guhong that is lubed once.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 29, 2011)

Magix said:


> Well silicone sprays are good for lubricant as well, but if you shower your entire cube with it every day, it's gonna turn horrible eventually.
> 
> In other words - too much modding might ruin it since you're breaking too much plastic.
> 
> And tbh you really need to be nearing the world record 3x3x3 solve if you think that a mega modded guhong will improve your solves in comparison to a normal guhong that is lubed once.



I only luben it once


----------



## LouisCormier (Mar 29, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> To be honest, that looks like the worst guhong i've ever seen....


 
I agree.


----------



## wontolla (Mar 29, 2011)

Why sell the prototypes? You should keep them, they will always have more value to you than to anyone else.


----------



## timeless (Mar 29, 2011)

anuradha said:


> Isn't he using Jigaloo to "melt" the cube and break in, and later remove Jigaloo and apply Lubix?


 
how long should you wait after breaking it in with jigaloo to add lubix?


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 30, 2011)

Rubiks560 said:


> To be honest, that looks like the worst guhong i've ever seen....


 
true, for now it isnt that great, but of course it isnt finished yet.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 30, 2011)

timeless said:


> how long should you wait after breaking it in with jigaloo to add lubix?


 
i would say 2-4 weeks


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi, I was inspired by your lubix elite videos and decided to follow in your footsteps. I followed Izovire (hope it's spelled right) tutorial with a dremel and now I'm breaing in my cube with silicone spray (has petroleum distillates, no jigaloo) and afterwards I just have to get my hands on some lubix at the next competition! anyway, Thanks for these videos and inspiring me to make a cube similliar like this!


----------



## Jedi5412 (Mar 31, 2011)

lol i just watched your videos before u posted them here


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 31, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> lol i just watched your videos before u posted them here


 
same...


----------

